# The Political Theology of John Knox



## RamistThomist (Oct 20, 2006)

I got this from Cambridge scholars. I did not "selectively read" John Knox through the spectacles of Gary North, David Chilton, or whover is the arrow of a genetic fallacy. So writes Oliver and Joan O'Donovan:

Knox reads "the Old Testament as a legal casebook, a catalouge of juridical precedents, with two striking results. The first is the binding authority for all Christian commonwealths of the Mosaic "judicial" requiring the capital punishment of idolaters--a future English Puritan theme..." (O'Donovans, 687).
From Irenaus to Grotius: A Sourcebook in Christian Political Thought


----------

